# Greetings from the DarkChylde



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

A very warm welcome to you to this forum. Not sure what you meant by riding naked though.



Hope you enjoy your stay here.

Regards


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome!!!! i love the "ride naked" that made me smile!!!. you are gonna like it here!


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you for the warm welcome. Good to be here.

I used to have 'Ride Naked, puts color in your cheeks!' but someone complained, and I was told it was a family forum, and to please not use it one those.

So I am still testing the waters......:wink:


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

errr....ok moving on...hahah 

Welcome anyway 

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> Hay there, I see a few friends of mine from other forums, glad to meet you all and I hope we become great friends.
> 
> Ride naked!


 ... put some color in your cheeks. always liked that.
part of your siggy.

DC glad you made it to the best forum. 

but you will miss the religious debates here.


----------



## Lar's Buddy (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey DC how are ya. Glad to see ya here. Hows everyone doing by you.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdee do, DC! GOOD to see ya! **waving**


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

